# yard machine weedeater



## gjrobert (May 28, 2012)

i have a yard machine weed eater model Y28 with a 31cc motor. this weed eater is really hard to start but once running works good. with full choke it is still very hard.


----------



## gjrobert (May 28, 2012)

it has a walbro carb on it, i have not worked on one of the before and was wondering if they are easy to work on


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the Walbro manuals that will help with the cleaning and rebuilding.Click on the "diaphragm" carb title near the bottom of the page for a good tutorial on cube carbs.Hope this helps.


http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


----------



## gjrobert (May 28, 2012)

thank you for the link


----------

